# Replacement B&S engine 104M02-0131-F1



## atxjax (Mar 30, 2020)

I have a 2017 Toro Personal Pace mower with the above engine. Someone had tossed this mower since it needed a new carb. I brought it back to life but on my initial checks it barely had any oil. It worked for a while but now has almost no compression.

I'm trying to find a replacement engine for it since its a good mower if they can be had for a good price. What I found so far is that I can replace it with a 104M02-0180-F1 but can't find any specs as far as shaft size etc for these. 

Anyone here happen toi have access to spec sheets for either one of these two engines?


----------



## atxjax (Mar 30, 2020)

So far I took measurements of my engine. 

25mm
3 5/32 length shaft
3/16 keyway
Tapped 7/16 20


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## atxjax (Mar 30, 2020)

I purchased a Kohler with same specs. Will be here this weekend


----------



## atxjax (Mar 30, 2020)

New Kohler fit right in with no issues. Only thing I had to do was tap the mount holes to 3/8-16. Everything else fit on just like it came off. 

Put in some 4 cycle 10W-30 and some fresh 93 octane and fired up on first pull. I appreciate all your guys input.


----------



## kmatthews4ever (May 19, 2020)

atxjax said:


> I purchased a Kohler with same specs. Will be here this weekend


Where you get the engine ? Also cost and shipping


----------



## atxjax (Mar 30, 2020)

kmatthews4ever said:


> Where you get the engine ? Also cost and shipping


Small engine warehouse. engine was on clearance special for like 89 or something like that. Shipping was $31. That and tax. My total was 129.89 shipped to my door


----------

